# Rocky Fork or Paint Creek?



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Getting the yak out tomorrow to try to get after some panfish. Which lake would be better for this time of year? Anyone have any news of a hot bite? Info would be greatly appreciated, between work and kids I don't get out much these days.Will report back with trip info.


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input..lol


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe no one has been to either lately?


----------



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

Paint creek by campground area got 120 crappie a week ago.seen probably 500 get caught


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I missed this thread somehow but if you're still interested there's at least 3 reports on Paint crk on page 2 of this forum. 
I haven't fished there since Christmas time but did OK then.
I normally prefer paint for crappie because I fish from shore and the draw - down makes for easier access but there are certainly plenty to catch in RF also.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (Nov 20, 2009)

My buddy hit Paint Creek last week. Caught 87


----------

